
Sleeping in on weekends linked to health problems - fjk
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/sleeping-in-on-weekends-linked-to-health-problems/
======
seviuqyelsdnirb
>>The finding suggests that regular sleep shifts could rouse long-term health
problems...

Which is why I sleep in every day, not just at weekends. Problem solved!

